# WOW Bunny playground!!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Just found this bunny playground...

It's surprisingly quite large

If i were a bunny i'd want one 

What do you think??

Pet Adventure Landscape Bosse - Great deals on rodent toys at zooplus


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

That looks amazing. 
Would be great for my two critters or even the piggers, but the price tag is sadly out of my reach.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

dont think my bun would fit and shes not that big, it is pretty expensive a couple of old boxes taped together with holes would be just as much fun to them, imagine being the person who makes them - what a nice easy job!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh wow i want 1 lol
i would deffo want 1 if i was a bunny wabbit


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

wow, do they come in people sizes???


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I want one!


----------

